# Instructional DVDs



## bcfunburst (Jan 14, 2012)

I recently purchased a DVD titled "Building Period Furniture from Photos". It cost about $25.00 CDN plus shipping from OH, plus US exchange, etc. A total of $66.00 CDN by the time all was done.
Well HEADS UP!! It has NOTHING to do with building furniture!! This DVD is all about how to make blueprints from photos and a method of figuring "scale". It requires various computer equipment that not just anyone might own.
I just thought I might save some members a lot of headache if you were thinking of making the purchase. I have sent my copy back for refund.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up Reg. I guess I can add to your list. I have purchased a few of the compilations from Taunton Press on Drying Wood, Bending Wood, etc. These are compilations of articles from FWW magazine from over the years. Half of the content in all of them have nothing to do with the title of the work. They are a waste of money in my opinion.


----------

